# Aren't They Grand?



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's the current collection of 1K divers, with a miniature DMO badge. Excuse the color distortion at the edges (should have put the balck dials there), a product of digital macro photography through a mediocre lens. And pardon the glare - this was shot on the bathroom counter while moving in (I needed a break!). I'll get some filtered shots...someday.










A slightly different arrangement, with less glare:










A lume shot (the tuna can is a torch!):










Anyone looking for closer shots of any of these watches, say so here or PM me.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And of course a UV-enhanced lume shot:


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Way cool Nalu







Awsesome collection!

You really got my morning off to a good start.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm not a great fan of dive watches Colin, but even a charlatan like me can see you've got a lovely collection. I especially like the O & W.

Its nice to see you've picked up some Yorkshire lingo too. Aye lad they are grand - yer reight theer







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great collection Colin







and all 1000m!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Colin...

My faves are the Seiko and Oris...


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Some post to wake up to Nalu. IMpressive collection, very nice and some very different watches in there. Had never seen the dive table bezel on the Caribbean, looks good too.















Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Incredible collection Colin - are there any 1000m dive watches that you don't have yet?? I don't see an Omega Ploprof but I'm not sure what depth rating that had anyway (possibly more than 1000m?). In the first picture what's the vintage blue bezelled diver on the tan strap at top right of the photo? Good to see another Candino (or two!) as well. I think the Limes looks great with the orange dial (any more details on this one would be appreciated) and I also like the Zodiac Super Seawolf because of the serrated bezel. Superb collection









I have a mere two 1000m dive watches in my collection - the O&W Caribbean and the Candino 1000m both of which are fine watches


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Superb UV shot!

The lume on the Zodiac & Anonimo? are amazing.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Nalu

Fantastic collection! Excuse my ignorance but what's the blue bezelled one in the top right hand corner? And what strap is it on?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Blimey Colin,

I'm a bit faklempt seeing so many workman like watches in one picture.









Bugger.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Impressive collection, Colin. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Great collection Colin.









My favourite is the Squale which looks very similar to my Zenith Defy.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

WOW!







What a great collection! I really like that citizen!

I like diver's watches because they are chunky and highly legible under all conditions.

I'm thinking of buying an O&W diver but I'm sorely tempted by the RLT.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the comments. This response is delayed as I don't have 'net access in the new house yet and I'm reluctant to come into the office on the weekends.

These photos were meant as a theme (like the Omega Collection post), since one photo of all the divers would be useless. I've got another upcoming: "Seawolves"









I'll take things in order:

Ian, Americans have unfortunately dropped grand as an adjective meaning handsome, majestic or proud. I guess everyone just goes with "awesome" these days, as Eddie Izzard did well to point out







. I meant it thematically as they are all, as JoT noticed, 1000m watches. What I wasn't sure about is whether you lads use 'grand' as slang for 1,000 as we colonials do.

Paul, still waiting for the Certina 1000m to show up







and always on the lookout for the unicorn of PloProfs, the 1000m (missed one by hours back in August







). The Ploprof you're thinking of is rated at 600m and yes, I have one but it's at STS for service. The blue-bezelled chunk is an Aquadive 1000m. Very HTF and especially cool as the 12 pip and numbers are luminous (as hinted at in the UV photo). I knew you'd like the Candino Bros, seen here in Beuchat and Adina clothes







. The Squale Bros are there also, in white and black bezel livery







. Again, the white is remarkable for the luminous _background_ on the bezel. The black sorely needs a trip to IWW, with dirty hands and missing lume all over. See the "Orange Faced Diver" topic, farther down this forum for better pictures of the Limes.

Mr. C - The lume on the Anonimo is well thought out. Anonimo divers are one of the best bargains out there in new watches, but often get dismissed as Pannie wannabes which is nonsense. The Seiko and Citizen are torches - you can practically _read_ by them when fully charged.

Olly, as above. The strap is some synthetic orange something or other that came with my Fortis Marine Master. I slapped it on the Aquadive, put on an aloha shirt and some Bob, made a margarita and turned the heat up - instant summer!









Neil: exactly. I've got about a half-dozen divers which all use the same case - all with different depth ratings. Interesting. As I posted before:







that Zenith

Ian, the Citizen (purchased from Roy) is a great dive watch and one of my all-time, top-five divers. Haven't received my RLT11 yet, but I already know I'd pick it over an O&W.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I particularly like the watch in the first picture, top left.

Unfortunately the minute hand is obscuring the makers name but the last letters seem to be zen.

Could it be a Citizen ?









Perhaps you could show me that one in more detail ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Leighton it's this one










check out the RLT sales site under citizen


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

WHAT!?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Leighton, lots more pictures of the 1000m here:

Citizen 1000m on TZ-UK


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Awsome watch.

Automatic too









That one is definately on my wish list now


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Amazing collection and photos.

The only thing I don't like about the 1000M Citizen is its thickness. It must sit up off the wrist like 0.75" thick!!!!









I sold my DN largely because of its bulk, and thickness in particular.

One reason why the SMP is so comfortable to wear.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree Griff, the Citizen is very tall (19mm I recall). When you swing your arm, even though it's light, the watch 'woggles'. It is comfortable, however, as the back is rounded and it's footprint on the wrist is smaller than the case. Nothing digs in. Similarly (tall, woggle) for the Tuna Can, except that it's footprint is at _least _as large as the case, and the strap is not nearly as comfortable as that of the Citizen. In fact, I'd call it uncomfortable.

However, in a wetsuit those comfy factors are all OBE and they are large, bright, legible watches - as a dive watch should be. All desk divers should keep those facts in mind, i.e. an ultimate tool diver (see: DN, which I also rate highly and will appear in my "Semi-Grand Collection" topic) may very well be a pain in the arse to a common air breather wearing it daily







.

The SMP is all of the above (comfortable, legible, bright, etc.) and that's why it is the gold standard against which all others are measured. That is also why it is so imitated, homaged, faked and, ultimately, well-named as the *SeaMaster*.









Apologies to Sub fans, but thems the facts as I see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Nalu said:


> The SMP is all of the above (comfortable, legible, bright, etc.) and that's why it is the gold standard against which all others are measured. That is also why it is so imitated, homaged, faked and, ultimately, well-named as the *SeaMaster*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can dig it Colin.









(It's all right I have a Sea Dweller not a Sub.







)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

*Homer voice*

Mmmm, Sea Dweller










I wouldn't 'snub' the SD since: (1) I've never worn one (2) It's a serious, refined diver much like the SMP and (3) I want one!


----------

